# Another "Which Bike should I get"



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

Use to ride 10-15 years ago a good bit, and before that rode freestyle trick bikes.. so would like something that I can trail ride on, and maybe jump on some.

I don't want to find a used one, you never know what kind of abuse someone has put it through for the fork to fail or something.

Wanted to stay in the 500ish price range. Kinda wanted a 27.5, figured it would fall into the best of both worlds, but doesn't seem to be any out yet. (or not many, and they are pricey)

Bought the Northrock XC29 @ costco for $500, but plan on taking it back
Northrock XC29
Key features

Aluminum lightweight frame for stiffness and durability
WTB Rocket V high performance saddle with contoured pad for increased power output
SRAM X4 shifters for quick shifting performance and reliability
WTB grips offer comfort, absorption and control in rough conditions
AVID BB5 disc brakes deliver ultimate control in any weather condition along with durability and dependability
SR Suntour XCT 29 front suspension, preload 100mm to tackle unpredictable terrain
WTB 29x2.2 Wolverine fast-rolling tires designed to cut through riding conditions with ease and confidently go from steep climbs to rocky descents
WTB SX17 double wall rims are lightweight yet strong to handle unpredictable terrains
SRAM Truvativ E400 crank is designed for high performance shifting and maximum durability
SRAM X4 drivetrain with 24 speeds allow you to effortlessly tackle any terrain with reliability and performance
KMC lightweight chain for superior strength and durability
Rustproof clear-coat finish for a lasting luster

Now I see @ Amazon the Diamondback 2013 Overdrive Sport 29'erBIKE SPECS

Sizes16" Small 18" Medium 20" Large 22" XLarge FrameOverdrive 29" Butted 6061-T6 Aluminum w/ Formed Top / Down Tube, machined headtube, forged drop outs w/replaceable hanger, disc onlyForkSR Suntour XCR-LO 29 100mm travel, 30mm stanchionsRear ShockN/ACranksSRAM S600 w/ replaceable rings, 42/32/22tBottom BracketSealed CartridgeF. DerailleurShimano Acera dual pull, top swing 34.9R. DerailleurShimano Acera 8spdShifterShimano SL-M310 8spd RapidfireBrake LeversShimano BR-M395 HydraulicBrakesShimano BR-M395 Hydraulic Disc w/180mm frt / 160mm rear RotorsCassetteSRAM PG-820 8spd Cassette (11-32t)Rims32h Weinmann SL-7 DoublewallTiresWTB Wolverine Comp 29x2.2PedalsWellgo Alloy forged, CNC MTBHandlebarDB Lazer Series 31.8mm low riseStemDB AL6061 Ahead 7° 31.8mmSeatpostDB Lazer Series Micro Adjust 30.9mmSeatDB Race saddleHeadsetIntegrated FSA Drop-in ACB upper, Zero Stack lower internal cup and cartridge bearing, 1 1/8"ColorsMatte BlueChainKMC-Z82Hubset(F) 32h SL-7 Alloy w/ CNC Disc Mount (R) 32h SL-7 Alloy Cassette w/ CNC Disc mountSpokesBlack 14g Stainless SteelGripsDB4L 135mm KratonExtrasDB Key Chain, Owner's manual, H20 bottle mounts, Chainstay Protector, Clear Coat, 3 extra inches of wheel diameter!


Basically same price I paid for the NorthRock. Either I am going to grab the X6 Northrock 26" (379 and just ride it until it falls apart) or order that Diamondback. Anyone have suggestions? Diamondback looks to have a much upgraded fork over the Northrock and upgraded parts over it, more equivalent to an $800-1000ish Trek right now.


----------



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

Guess I was also considering the Airborne Guardian 2.0. Just that the Guardian will end up costing about $200.00 more than the Diamondback after shipping and all.


----------



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

Would it be better to spend more on the 
SR Suntour XCR-LO 29 100mm travel, 30mm stanchions
vs
SR Suntour XCT 29 front suspension, preload 100mm to tackle unpredictable terrain

And get 
Shimano Acera
vs
SRAM x4.

From research the x4s are a bit better, but the other fork is better.. decisions decisions...


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

Fuji Tahoe 29 3.0 Bike 2012 > Complete Bikes > Cross-Country Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

It's waaaay nicer than either of the bikes you have there. And if you are buying online anyway?? Spend the extra couple hundred and get a real mountain bike.

I think performancebikes.com also has the same bike. That is what I would buy if I needed another nice aluminum hardtail right now.


----------



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks like a great bike.. but I just keep $100 more ing myself to death.. when the Wife divorces me can I move in with you?

I had kinda set my top end originally @ 500.. then I went to the Airborne and thats basically 670.... 

Going to go try out a 27.5 Giant in an hour or so.... see if I like that wheel size more than the 29s.

Think I am having my midlife crisis.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

Dude.. Spend the extra couple hundred and get 5x the bike. I'm probably more poor than you are right now, but you only live once.


----------



## Bikinguy (Oct 3, 2013)

*Diamondback*



dlang said:


> Would it be better to spend more on the
> SR Suntour XCR-LO 29 100mm travel, 30mm stanchions
> vs
> SR Suntour XCT 29 front suspension, preload 100mm to tackle unpredictable terrain
> ...


I have a be a diamond sport that I got from performance bike.
very happy with it and a few other far more exp riders like the way it's specked out for the money 650.

if possible test ride a bit and be sure off a good fit. If u order a bike online be sure to let a bike shop wrench assemble it for u and ck it out.

good luck


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

In future posts, it's not necessary to include the marketing BS from the manufacturers, i.e. "to tackle unpredictable terrain". 
Wait a while and save if you have to, but the bike you're going to get for $1000ish is WAY more than twice the bike you'd get for $500.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

And btw, the Diamond back overdrive is a "real mountain bike," I did not mean to imply it wasn't. I was actually looking at a higher end version of one myself. But around your price range, I would take a serious look at what I posted. I like Overdrives too, however.


----------



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

I admit the Fuji is a much better equipped bike.. I just don't know if I want to spend that much on a bike.

A $1000 bike is >2x as good as a $500, but considering when I started this expedition, I was thinking of just grabbing a $250 one (Threw out an old Mongoose dual suspension from 1994, probably paid $200 for it back then, because it needed some major upgrades, fork, derailleurs etc to be rideable) so going to the $500 was already kinda stretching the patience of my wife who wonders why I can't buy a $200 and be happy, she sees $100 at the stores.

Reminds me I have kids and that they have to eat... I mean, they can go hungry for a bit right?

Also I think if I spent that much and then got it muddy and/or wrecked it.. I would just cry. Have a decent Trek 1.2 road bike in the garage that I get to ride off and on, and just wanted to try to get something similar quality wise.


----------



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

whodaphuck said:


> In future posts, it's not necessary to include the marketing BS from the manufacturers, i.e. "to tackle unpredictable terrain".
> Wait a while and save if you have to, but the bike you're going to get for $1000ish is WAY more than twice the bike you'd get for $500.


Yeah that was just copy and paste.. grabbed the whole line ;-)


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Honestly, the diamondback is not better overall than the northrock. 

XCT and XCR are both low level forks and I would be amazingly surprised if you can feel a difference.

If you budget is limited why not check out Craigslist. New bikes depreciate extremely fast.


----------



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

On a side note, I just noticed on the Diamondback specs
Extras	DB Key Chain, Owner’s manual, H20 bottle mounts, Chainstay Protector, Clear Coat, 3 extra inches of wheel diameter!

WOOT key chain.. and 3 extra inches of wheel diameter.. so that must really be a 32" wheel then!!!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

If you end up wanting to upgrade down the road, you wont lose much money on a used bike. Not sure your size, but here are a few lightly used in your area...
2013 Trek Marlin 21" 29er
2013 Trek Wahoo
I would go for this X-Cal
Gary Fisher XCaliber


----------



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

So you think the Northrock may even be a bit better spec'd than that Diamondback? 

If those forks are actually similar.. may just keep the Northrock. I was just going off some Hierarchy I had seen of forks, where it looked like the XCR was several tiers over the XCT. Without a good comparison point for me to base it on, seemed as though it was a significant upgrade, which it may not really be.


----------



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

moefosho said:


> If you end up wanting to upgrade down the road, you wont lose much money on a used bike. Not sure your size, but here are a few lightly used in your area...
> 2013 Trek Marlin 21" 29er
> 2013 Trek Wahoo
> I would go for this X-Cal
> Gary Fisher XCaliber


Well that is Madison alright.. but Wisconsin.. and not Alabama.
huntsville / decatur bicycles classifieds - craigslist

Thats the one for my area.. Haven't really seen anything super tempting. I fall into the medium 17-18 category.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

dlang said:


> So you think the Northrock may even be a bit better spec'd than that Diamondback?
> 
> If those forks are actually similar.. may just keep the Northrock. I was just going off some Hierarchy I had seen of forks, where it looked like the XCR was several tiers over the XCT. Without a good comparison point for me to base it on, seemed as though it was a significant upgrade, which it may not really be.


Think $100 fork vs $120 fork.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

dlang said:


> Well that is Madison alright.. but Wisconsin.. and not Alabama.
> huntsville / decatur bicycles classifieds - craigslist
> 
> Thats the one for my area.. Haven't really seen anything super tempting. I fall into the medium 17-18 category.


My bad... Not much in your area at all...
Scott scale comp 29er


----------



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah what I had noticed too. Thanks for the input.

May just keep this Northrock and ride it a bit, Costco has a great return policy, so can give me some time to really decide.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

dlang said:


> .... I think if I spent that much and then got it muddy and/or wrecked it.. I would just cry. ....


Maybe you're looking at getting into the wrong sport...


----------



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

So completely ignore my previous posts.. I went and road a Giant 27.5. I do like the 27.5 better personally than the 29".. 29" just feel too big and tankish.

700 bucks for Talon 27.5 4 (2014) (2013) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

Shifters	Shimano Acera
Front Derailleur	Shimano Alivio
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Alivio
Brakes	Tektro HDC300, hydraulic disc, 160mm
Brake Levers	Tektro HDC300
Cassette	Shimano HG20 11x34, 9-speed
Chain	KMC X9
Crankset	FSA Dynadrive, 22/32/44
Bottom Bracket	FSA sealed
Fork	SR Suntour XCT MLO, w/lockout, 100mm travel

I liked the bike.. almost bought it on the spot.. but wanted to see what else in 27.5's were around first.. I actually kinda like the SRAM derailleurs more to me.. seem to be higher quality .. but what do I know.


----------



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

Any preferences between the Shimano Alivio vs the SRAM 4.

Looking at this Diamondback too now.
Diamondback Bicycles - Axis Sport 27.5

8speed though, and I thought I had heard somewhere to try to get a 9 speed at least, since thats a bit newer and will be easier down the road to find parts for ....??


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

dlang said:


> Guess I was also considering the Airborne Guardian 2.0. Just that the Guardian will end up costing about $200.00 more than the Diamondback after shipping and all.


The Guardian is definitely worth the extra $200. Go for it, you won't regret it.


----------



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

I think I have pretty much talked myself into the 
700 bucks for Talon 27.5 4http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/talon.27.5.4.2014/14783/66103/#specifications

I wasn't a fan of the 29s.. my foot would occasionally hit the front tire on really slow turns.. bothered me.. 

For some reason I thought that the Talon 4 had something worse than Alivio.. thought it had an Altus Derailleur, but I see it doesn't now. Think I will just buy it tomorrow and ride it until something breaks. Figure the brakes will go first, and I can throw some mechanical discs on there, not a big fan of the thought of the hydraulic.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't sell them short, hydro brakes have come a long way. If you're going to go complete bottom end the mechanicals may be a bit easier to dial in, but like the bike, with brakes you get what you pay for.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

The Fuji for $99 more has a fork that costs $150 more, and a drivetrain that is a $300 upgrade.. But enjoy your Giant. My low end Scott has Acera/Alivio, they shift ok. I'm sure the Giant has a nice frame.


----------



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

STACK said:


> The Fuji for $99 more has a fork that costs $150 more, and a drivetrain that is a $300 upgrade.. But enjoy your Giant. My low end Scott has Acera/Alivio, they shift ok. I'm sure the Giant has a nice frame.


Yeah, I still know the Fuji is the better bike component wise. I did notice a thread on Fuji's where a lot of frames were cracking, and they were refusing to honor the warranty. Not saying I probably couldn't find the same thread on Giants. I just really don't like the 29s I have ridden so far. Feel way too tankish for me.

This way I get to support an LBS too, even though I know I could save a ton of money by waiting until the 27.5 is more mainstream and the model year end next year, but I have this sudden urge to go riding, and can't seem to shake it.

I am pretty sure that once I get out and really get to ride it, the components won't even matter to me anymore.. coming from a 16 year old Walmart Mongoose (It was about 250 on sale though when I bought it, down from 500, full suspension) I am sure it will be more than adequate.

I have one of these as my road bike purchased used, and its been great. 
2012 Trek 1.2 - Road Bike Components and Specifications


----------



## dlang (Oct 3, 2013)

And the bike.. up next to the Northrock 29" that I'm on my way to COSTCO to take back. Hate that my feet sometimes hit the tires on the 29", doesn't happen on a 27.5".. selling feature.


----------

